# Cliquot club dating and value help



## natethecarlover (Apr 22, 2019)

I found this in an old barn about a year ago and was wondering its age and value any help would be appreciated

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 22, 2019)

Forgot to put pics her you go
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 22, 2019)

The G in a square tells us the bottle itself was made by Glenshaw Glass Company and the R on the lip is code for 1946. Nice bottle, should clean up nicely..


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 22, 2019)

It's from the 1950's and there's a LOT of them out there. But it's still a nice bottle. I have the embossed version from the early part of the century.


----------



## natethecarlover (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks for everyones help

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

